# BMW Z3 M Coupe



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

*BMW Z3 M Coupe..updated with pics*

Due to work commitments I haven't been able to do much detailing this year, but in the last month or so I've caught up..some more pics and updates to follow, but first on the list was this great and rare car one of my good mate's had recently purchased, I always liked these back in the day, so it was a real pleasure to get the chance to work on it.

The car itself looked in good condition overall, its an 89' and low mileage, so the biggest issue was down to poor car care over the years.










So we started with a good wash, APC to help shift the stubborn muck, wheels cleaned with Bilberry then Iron-X.



















Then indoors and a session with the clay bar, it was clear the paint needed some attention.




























So out with the DA, first with Menzerna PO85 RD 3.02 on an Megs Polishing Pad, this removed most of the surface imperfections.

Some of the deeper scratches required localised work a heavier pad, but the finish was improving, so the next hit was with Menzerna PO106FA again on a Megs Polishing Pad.










Finally the Red Mouse machine glaze on a Megs Finishing Pad gave us a nice finish and the car looking more like it would have done when it was new.










The wheels were cleaned down with Megs NXT, and finished with Jetseal 109, the same treatment was applied to the exhaust tips.
Tyres dressed with Zaino Z-16



















Interior leather was cleaned with Zaino Z-9 and Z-10, the plastics all cleaned with Auto Finesse Total Interior Cleaner and the windows inside and out cleaned with Zaino Z-12.










'Henry' came out and gave the carpets and mats a good vacuum, cleaned with APC and vacuumed again.



















Under the bonnet was cleaned with APC and finished with some Aerospace 303










Finally after trying a few different LSP's we settled on R222 Wax, applying two coats, then a wipe down with Megs Final Touch just before I handed the car back..



















Overall, I was really pleased with the results so thanks for looking, feedback and views always appreciated.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

pictures not working...


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

That's strange they do when I preview and posted...weird?


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Sorry*

All, apologies if you have taken the time to view and then there are no pics...I seem to be having some IT issues. Regards


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking looking red. Really got some gloss and shine out of the paint.

Nice work.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work, and smart looking car.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Good work pal lovely looking car now


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

The car looks factory fresh. Brilliant results.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

amazing. beautiful motors these


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Man that looks great! Better than new! Great save mate! :argie:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice looking car now!


----------



## lee1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

classic shape nice job


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

great work.. on such a superb car


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Love these Z3M's. Lovely finish. Red paint always looks great.
I've driven a few M cars in my time.
I didn't think these came out until 1998 though?


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, I think the '89' was just a typo. Stunning cars, and a great example. Lovely job.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

stunning work:thumb: looks like it just came out of the factory......................like the big mobile phone holder bolted to the dash


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work, don't see many of these on the road which is a shame.


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

great car and work


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Great work :thumb:
Grrrrreeeeeeaaaat car :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Another quality red car detail! :thumb:

I have a silver Z3 to detail the weekend after this one


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:
A Z3M 'bread van'....a lovely car :argie:


----------



## jacob1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Z3m My small dream :argie:
Great job!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice correction, good job:thumb:


----------



## AlRex (May 13, 2008)

Love these cars and a great job done! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

love these things. great reflections esp for a red car!


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Great detail, awesome car.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice car, good work


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great - somehow i like these


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice, I believe these are a bit of a handful


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks lovely, nice correction and the wheels look mint again.


----------



## Philthy (Mar 30, 2013)

*Am8*

Hi I am just wondering if your mate is interested in selling the z3m coupe?


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

These hold their value well! Lovely motor.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Philthy said:


> Hi I am just wondering if your mate is interested in selling the z3m coupe?


Unfortunately not he spent a great few months searching for the right one at the right price...

keep looking!! I'm sure there is one for you some where.


----------



## Philthy (Mar 30, 2013)

Know the feeling been looking for ages! Imola red is lovely


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Drool,Drool,Drool.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Brigham1806 said:


> Unfortunately not he spent a great few months searching for the right one at the right price...
> 
> keep looking!! I'm sure there is one for you some where.


Erm apologies, u didn't check the thread... Thought this was one I did.... Around the same time. Sorry.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

That is stunning !


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful car, great turnaround!


----------



## hugomidt (Apr 7, 2013)

Lovely car!


----------

